

Don't become a physicist - sherjilozair
http://densytics.com/2008/02/24/dont-become-a-physicist/

======
EliRivers
..."Quantum Mechanics and General Relativity and String Theory. These theories
may have had merit at some point..."

Is QM without merit now? Seriously, is this a meaning of the word "merit" I'm
not familiar with? I do sometimes trip over American and British differences.

As far as I can tell, this is a crank site promoting a pet theory, and should
be trusted as far as one expects.

------
Daniel_Newby
Since when is general relativity considered Newtonian?! This page is just
dumb.

